# Help required - Hoyt prostar



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

trying to identify draw length settings for the following:
Hoyt Prostar - machined riser. 
Meridian limbs.
Number 4 E wheels with 3 draw length pegs.
Cables/string is set as standard.
I have the string on the shortest setting and it measures 29.5 amo approx.
QUESTION - what are the available 3 peg settings 28/29/30 ???? or are they 1/2" increments 29.5/30/30.5  ??? 
Thanks


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

1994 specs show Pro Star Meridian with E4 wheel as 28-29-30. String is 61", cables 49.5" (including yoke) and ATA is 47" and BH is 10".

You can do 1/2" increments by moving the string onto a different peg on one wheel only, although you will need to reset your nocking point/peep.


----------

